# Good serial console/terminal program for Linux?



## ToeClaws (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey guys - anyone know a reliable and good serial console/terminal program for Linux?  I've tried Cutecom, minicom and the gnome serial console app, but they all seem to have issues with making a mess of the data coming back from the various devices they're connected to.  I hook up to stuff like HP Procurve switches, Cisco gear, Juniper gear, etc (you know, the good old 9 pin RS232 type console).

Teraterm for Windows has been a long time favourite when using a Windows platform, and Telix back in the DOS days was good at it, but it just seems like I haven't been able to find a really solid one in Linux/Unix yet. :/  Some of the gear, particularly the HP switches, seem to just generate a lot of junk on the Linux clients.  I have tried running Teraterm via WINE, but the comm ports aren't emulated correctly. :/  Any suggestions?


----------



## net-cat (Mar 2, 2009)

UNIX port of PuTTY.

It's looks like ass, but it works.


----------



## ToeClaws (Mar 2, 2009)

net-cat said:


> UNIX port of PuTTY.
> 
> It's looks like ass, but it works.



So... looks just like the Windows one then?   Didn't realize it had been ported to *nix - cool - thanks Netcat.


----------



## net-cat (Mar 2, 2009)

No, the Windows one at least blends in with the Windows widget set.

The PuTTY interface looks like it would blend in well if you were running RedHat 5.2

You're welcome, though.


----------



## Pi (Mar 3, 2009)

net-cat said:


> No, the Windows one at least blends in with the Windows widget set.
> 
> The PuTTY interface looks like it would blend in well if you were running RedHat 5.2
> 
> You're welcome, though.



The current SVN has some gtk2 activity.


----------

